# Popular GSD Stud Dogs--Gildo vom Korbelbach



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay, in looking at Fero, combinations with dogs out of this dog appeared to be successful and he seemed to correct hips. Also, looking at the 2009 BSP results, V1--linebred Gildo combined w/ Troll/Fero; V2 Javir--definitely the Fero sire line through Aly and Troll. 

So same questions. What was he known for in terms of working traits; traits he consistently reproduced in his offspring; health; cons as well as pros.

Terrasita


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Some of the Troll stuff that I have seen tend to run smaller and finer bone at least that is what I have seen. My training partner has been to worlds 4 times and he had a Troll son and just retired his current dog which would be a Troll grandson. I think he is about 68lbs and finer bone. We also have a Troll granddaughter in our club and she is about 6 - again small female fine bone. With both dogs they have very high prey drives and both have a high willingness to please/work and clear headed. Again might come from the females but different females same traits.

With Javir some of the litters I have seen do not have a lot of consistency among the pups. We have a Javir daughter in our club from a breeding to an Eick granddaughter. Very small but great drives. Again this might be from the females just pointing out what I have seen

I am not even sure if this is what you are asking for if not sorry to waist your time.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

T if these dogs are so prolific, just by sheer pups on the ground then statistically they have to be successful even with a high failure rate, i think you have filter this to get a true picture - but i never heard of any of these dogs before you posted them - new to the breed - so ignore this post.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Shane:

It is except that to keep it clear, I wish the mods could move this to the Fero thread. Do you have pedigree links to the dogs in your club? Thanks for the input. The more the better.

Terrasita


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Peter,

I'm not interested in their trial success as much as their working traits, health, how they reproduced themselves and other character qualities. 

T


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

can i ask - people can breed an upward trend to improve say hips in a couple of generations, so how long is it valid to blame a particular dog for seeing whatever many generations later. 

ques is to complex to make into a short post but i think you get it


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> can i ask - people can breed an upward trend to improve say hips in a couple of generations, so how long is it valid to blame a particular dog for seeing whatever many generations later.
> 
> ques is to complex to make into a short post but i think you get it


 While people CAN breed to improve hips, a lot of what you see is breeding not so good to better so that when you look a dog's pregree, wouldn't want to see linebreeding on a dog with bad hips or a known prodcer of bad hips.

T


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> While people CAN breed to improve hips, a lot of what you see is breeding not so good to better so that when you look a dog's pregree, wouldn't want to see linebreeding on a dog with bad hips or a known prodcer of bad hips.
> 
> T


I sent you a pm.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Terrasita,
Our police force has had 3 great grandsons from Gildo, all very good work attitude and confidence, tracking very good ,detection good, bite work needed work on the control in the most part.This was the sire, the dams were various females, which leads to think the male produced well.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/forum.read?mnr=141766

Mike


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry this is the correct link
MIke

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=118895


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Are you gonna do one of these on Zidane vom Haus sevens


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Mike Di Rago said:


> Sorry this is the correct link
> MIke
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=118895


That's interesting---Fero bred to a Gildo daughter. Fero combined with Gildo is a combination that seemed to be successful. Harder to control in the bite work is something I've seen elsewhere.

T


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Thomas Jones said:


> Are you gonna do one of these on Zidane vom Haus sevens


Hi Thomas,

The more the merrier. He wasn't on my list but from past things I've heard, can understand your interest. i'd like to see as many dogs/lines as possible and comments from people who have bred to them, obeserved them working, know of offspring quality,e tc.


T


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

The thing thats weird is fero is not known for throwing hips but aly his grandson through troll is one of the best.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

I like these threads a lot any info on what these dogs were like is great things like longevity, hips how were the dogs to live with fills in the blanks


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Been many years since I took any interest in GSD's, but back in the day when I was reasearching them Gildo was a bloodline I would have been interested in. Gildo and Gary both. Gildo from what I remember produced good aggression but he wasnt a great hip producer. Gildo, and Gary were the real deal, Fero was a pretender.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

It's a pity this thread is running separately from the Fero Zeuterner thread. I put Askia Froschfraben's Körbbericht on there.

I have a Yearbook of 1998 Temperament tests featuring Gary Körbelbach for instance:

Parents: Arek v. Stoffelblick - Ria v. Körbelbach

Bloodline: UTZ/Hussan Haus Schütting - Frei Gugge

Incest: Umsa Bungalow 3-2, Pali Bungalow 4,5-3
Q/N-Litter Itztal 5,5-4

Tested progeny:19 dogs 7, bitches 12

Passed: 7/11 not passed: 0/1 reason: lack of protection drive coupled with fear.

Character:

14 progeny with desired aggression

None with little or tendency to too little aggression
One with insufficient aggression
4 with a lot or tendency to too much aggression
None with too much aggression
None with fear-based aggression



Testing age: 13-35 months, giving an average age of 20 months.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> It's a pity this thread is running separately from the Fero Zeuterner thread. I put Askia Froschfraben's Körbbericht on there.
> 
> I have a Yearbook of 1998 Temperament tests featuring Gary Körbelbach for instance:
> 
> ...


Gillian,


Are you saying that 7/11 of the Gary progeny didn't pass because of lack of protection drive coupled with fear but 14 had desired aggression?

BTW, thanks for contributing these. Any of them you feel up to doing re much appreciated.

Terrasita


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> The more the merrier. He wasn't on my list but from past things I've heard, can understand your interest. i'd like to see as many dogs/lines as possible and comments from people who have bred to them, obeserved them working, know of offspring quality,e tc.
> 
> ...


I don't know a lot about these dogs but I find these threads very informative. The reason I said something about Zidane is because the female(Lucy) on my page is a Grand daughter of Zidane. Theres also another lady in Italy that has a Zidane son. Her first name is Fiona but I can't remember her last name. Both of our dogs look just like Zidane to me. Thats for another day though. Hope your having a great day.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Terrasita

No. If you look above you'll see 7 dogs / 12 bitches tested only one with insufficient aggression - none with fear-based aggression.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i was going to ask s well: looked like of 19 dogs tested, one failed. but there were 4 with too much aggression...

oh, duh, just got the "Passed 7/11", ie all 7 dogs passed, 11/12 bitches passed. and out of the 18 total that passed, 4 showed too much aggression. 

so why'd they pass? better too much? and how was aggression tested back then? interesting stuff, gillian!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Gildo from what I remember produced good aggression but he wasnt a great hip producer. Gildo, and Gary were the real deal, Fero was a pretender.


Chris, can you expand on that in terms of the aggression and Fero as a pretender? Thought we'd get some of the breeders in on these and those who have worked dogs from these stud dogs.

T


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Hi Terrasita
> 
> No. If you look above you'll see 7 dogs / 12 bitches tested only one with insufficient aggression - none with fear-based aggression.


This is more proof to me that only the two closes generations matter most to me.My point being if you look at the other links provided some said fero produced dogs with fear aggression but i would much rather stick with the published articles gillian is producing as these are kept records buit when others post things like the fear aggresion the waters get murky


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

brad robert said:


> This is more proof to me that only the two closes generations matter most to me.My point being if you look at the other links provided some said fero produced dogs with fear aggression but i would much rather stick with the published articles gillian is producing as these are kept records buit when others post things like the fear aggresion the waters get murky


I think its best ot consider all sources and all info on the pedigree especially if you plan on breeding it. There are times I've read Kor reports and I swear its as if they all said the same thing. Keep in mind, the above is referencing Gary Korbelbach. Gillian, do you have the same testing information for Fero? 

T


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

If you study the popular kennels for example Willi Mueller v.Salztalblick you will see strong on Troll and all his studs are 65cm w/strong bone. He also only breeds SchHIII FH just the cream no compromise, yes he breeds a lot but the proof is in the pudding!
I also believe it's the first three generations that matter for working ability. So of course then the first two matters


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I think its best ot consider all sources and all info on the pedigree especially if you plan on breeding it. There are times I've read Kor reports and I swear its as if they all said the same thing. Keep in mind, the above is referencing Gary Korbelbach. Gillian, do you have the same testing information for Fero?
> 
> T


I agree but sometimes when one says no fear aggression and others say there was plenty it makes it hard to work out but like you say i dont dismiss anything and weigh it all up.

Its very possible that the crap just didnt sit for any testing but that could be said of all lines.


----------

